

Maxing Out SE Pay by Interviewing Strategically - barry-cotter
http://lesswrong.com/lw/hd1/maximizing_your_donations_via_a_job/

======
barry-cotter
The first two paragraphs are intro, almost everything after that is a
description of Paul's quest to get a good software engineer job for great pay.
It includes interview prep and negotiation advice that is both excellent and
very recent.

